# slave cylinder replacement verification



## acerabel1 (Sep 9, 2010)

hey guys im new to this forum just pick up my first goat couple months ago. 04 6speed. so far i did cold air intake(K&N), minor exhaust work, and short throw shifter. my slave cylinder is leaking and my car is at my machanic now. only because my lift broke cause my buddy drove into it while it was half way up with a oil truck lol. my powertrain warrantee wont cover the slave(no surprise there) but i been reading from you guys that an F-body slave offa camaro or firebird will work? just wanna be clear. gm wants 330 for a slave and thats out of my price range right now. but i found a 2002 camaro F-body slave from NAPA for 86 bucks. i can use that one with my GTO fitting right? thanks everyone. im very happy to switch from jeepforum too gtoforum. lot more horsepwer here:cheers


----------



## acerabel1 (Sep 9, 2010)

anyone??? i know someone have too have an answer for me


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

F Body slave will work, but you will have to remove a fitting off your old
slave and put on the F Body one. Just knock out a small roll pin and replace it.

Larry


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Also, a remote bleeder setup can be VERY handy.

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

acerabel1 said:


> anyone??? i know someone have too have an answer for me


Have a little patience! You're asking a question that has been anwered many times before and you're impatient? Or are you just trolling? Here's a couple of your posts from the jeep forum. I don't imagine that they miss you.....


> i guess no one can help me





> 134 people viewed this thread and not one person can answer some questions. guess this forum really aint what i expected.


Also it's kind of strange that you mention your "Holden conversion kit" in your profile but not in you post......just sayin'.....that's in your price range but the slave cylinder isn't?


----------

